# PETA & Honey



## dpfeifer (Jun 15, 2004)

Howdy All,

I am a beekeeper from Ohio and I'm pretty ticked off at these PETA people. So ticked in fact that I'm going to put up a website deling with their misrepresentations of bees and beekeeping. I was hoping that I could enlist a little help from the beekeeping community. If any of you have links to articles dealing with this subject, I'd love to put them on my site. For reference, the site that ticked me off is: http://www.vegetus.org/honey/honey.htm 

------------------
I Speak For The Bees


----------



## Cinnamon (Feb 1, 2004)

I think its hillarious, thanks for that link.

I loved the 'Bumblebarf' page, lol. (see http://www.bumblebarf.com/bbarflbl.html for the coolest ever honey label!)

As to making up a site that 'counters' this stuff, well, I think you'd be wasting your time, its so rabid, it needs no comment. I'd rather go and 'enslave some bees' instead. 

Muhahahaha.

Cinnamon, the evil beekeeper >)


----------

